# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Portable Digital Assistants (PDA)  >  E-TEN Glofiish X500+

## SDA

As you might guess from the name, the E-TEN Glofiish X500+ is the near identical twin to the Glofiish X500 we reviewed in January 2007. It's a Windows Mobile 6 Professional (Pocket PC Phone) that's loaded to the max, including an internal GPS, Bluetooth 2.0 +EDR, WiFi 802.11b/g, 2 megapixel camera and a VGA display. How is it different from the X500? The + has a VGA display (still a rarity in Windows Mobile phones) rather than the standard QVGA and the camera adds a macro focus function for taking photos of business cards. When we reviewed the X500 it came with Windows Mobile 5, and Windows Mobile 6 is now available for that model. The X500+ ships with Windows Mobile 6, the latest version of Microsoft's OS for PDAs and smartphones. The X500+ also adds a black soft touch finish, but otherwise keeps that angular slab look that won't win beauty contests. Since the X500+ is otherwise identical to the recently reviewed X500, this review will re-use some of the X500's text for unchanged features....http://www.mobiletechreview.com/phon...-X500-plus.htm

----------

